# RB Eigenbau



## Donaufischer (10. Januar 2001)

@ll
Hat sich von Euch schon mal jemand am Eigenbau eines ROD BOD versucht?

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
----   DONAUFISCHER  ----


----------



## MA (10. Januar 2001)

Moin, MoinDa sagste was, die Idee is ja grandios, das is doch mal wieder ne schöne aufgabe für den Winter um sich die meisten Angelfreien Tage zu versüssen, werd mir mal nen System überlegen, meinst du denn gänzlich selbstgemacht, oder aus Einzelteilen, wie Rutenständern mehr oder weniger zusammengesetzt?Beste


----------



## CARPFREAK (10. Januar 2001)

Tag leute,
hab mir vor Jahren nen Rod selber gebaut.
War nich ganz so einfach,is aber einigermaßen was geworden.Das Gerüst hab ich mir selber geschweißt.mittlerweile ist das Ding aber schrottreif.Gruß vom CARPFREAK
ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## buggs (10. Januar 2001)

Hai Leute
Habe mir auch mal sowas selbst zusammen gebaut. Als Grundgestell habe ich mein altes Fotostativ genommen. Ist heute immer noch im einsatz.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





        ---


----------



## MA (10. Januar 2001)

Moin, MoinDie Idee is ja nicht schlecht buggs, nur hab ich kein altes Stativ mehr, eigentlich sowieso keins und wenn man das kauft kostet das ja auch wieder einiges, aber so in die Richtung muss es ja schon gehen, vor allem wenns bei dir so gut gehalten hat.Beste


----------



## Donaufischer (10. Januar 2001)

Hi Leute
Tja MA da müssen wir uns was überlegen!
Denke der Eigenbau ist nicht so einfach!
Aber die Idee resp. die Erfahrung von buggs ist eine gute Sache; mal überlegen.
Hey buggs wirklich gut! Gefällt mir; nur wie ordnest Du die Teile an? 
Könntest Du uns da mal näheres berichten?
Bis bald!!!
------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
----   DONAUFISCHER  ----[3 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 10-01-2001 um 21:44.]


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2001)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht so recht. Was meine Materialkenntnisse angeht, würde ich mal sagen, ist das beim Selbstbau doch ein Kompromiß aus Haltbarkeit und Verarbeitung, oder? Naja, und das Gewicht spielt auch &acute;ne Rolle, oder?
Normaler Stahl läßt sich prima schweißen, rostet aber wie Sau; d.h., man muß ständig pinseln und entrosten, oder?
V2A/V4A ("Edelstahll") hält fast für ewig, aber bei der Verarbeitung gibt&acute;s Probs, zumindest beim Schweißen. Zum Bohren/Gewindeschneiden braucht man auch Spezialwerkzeug (Kobalt-Bohrer/-Schneider). Aber da kann Schulti sicher mehr zu sagen. Ich bin ja nur Laie.Naja, Leichtbau "Alu" - schön leicht und gut zu bearbeiten, aber was das schweißen/löten angeht, KEINE AHNUNG!!! (SCHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULTIIIIIII)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bevor man loslegt, sollte man sich wenigstens über den "Rohstoff" einig sein, oder???

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Viper (10. Januar 2001)

Hi 
Versucht es mal mit dem Edelstahl 
1.4305 (X12CRNI 18 8)
Lässt sich gut schweißen und ist Rostfrei.
Der Nachteil ist das Gewicht.
Alu ist schon besser.

------------------
Good fishing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viper


----------



## Donaufischer (11. Januar 2001)

Hi Leute; hallo MA!
Wie gesagt nicht einfach; Viper&acute;s Vorschlag -Edelstahl ist gut!
Nur man bräuchte da einen Dreher der die beiden Teile links und rechts vom Mittelstab herstellen kann, wenn das Ding zerlegbar sein soll.
Ansonst kann ich mir nur einen Al-Rahmen vorstellen mit Gewindeteilen für Bank Stick und verstellbare Füße?

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## MA (11. Januar 2001)

Moin, MoinHab mal überlegt, wahrscheinlich ist Edelstahl wirklich gar nicht schlecht, aber schweißen wollt ich eigentlich vermeiden.Also meine Überlegungen sin bisher soweit vorangereift, dass ich denke ein Gerüst aus Alustangen wäre das Beste. Eine etwas dickere Alustange oder Alurohr, wie man das auch immer nennt in der Mitte. Jetzt müssen an den aüßeren Enden zwei Rohre senkrecht zum Mittelrohr angebracht werden. Da ist dann das erste Problem, und zwar wie mache ich die Rohre aneinander fest? Ich hab mir gedacht, das man durch das größere Rohr ein Loch bohrt, wo die vom Durchmesser kleineren Rohre exakt durchpassen. Dann bohrt man von oben ein Loch durch beide Rohre und festigt das Ganze mit Schraube und Mutter. Das an beiden Seiten und an der Stelle wo der Bissanzeiger hinsoll. Ich würd das Gebilde dann zweimal bauen und übereinander mit handelsüblichen höhenverstellbaren Rutenständern als Senkrechtstützen festmachen, bei denen wird nur die montage schwierig, man darf ja nicht durchbohren, also mit nem Gewindedreher arbeiten, wird aber recht kompliziert, aber wenn man das schafft dürfte das Gebilde doch recht stabil sein oder? Problem ist nur auch, dass man das Ding ja irgendwie auch halbwegs transportfähig machen sollte, folglich noch weiter überlegen!Werd mich melden wenn ich was neues weiss!Beste


----------



## Schulti (11. Januar 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Aus Edelstahl ein Rod Pod zu bauen ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung. Mit dem Schweißen ist das allerdings so ne Sache. Entweder kennt Ihr einen Schweißer der Euch das mit Schutzgas (WIG) zusammenschweißt, oder Ihr organisiert Euch "Edelstahl-Elektroden", dann könnt Ihr es auch selber zusammenschweißen (Vorsicht bei dünnwandigen Rohren). 
Hab mal versucht eins aus Aluminium zu bauen (allerdings nur zum zusammenschrauben) ging voll daneben.
Wenn man aber den Aufwand rechnet, rentiert es sich ein RP selbst zu bauen?????????


------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Donaufischer (11. Januar 2001)

OK nun wissen wir es ja;
" das ganze GERÖDEL bringt nichts "
Diskussion im A.....!Hallo buggs kannst mir trotzdem sagen wie das
so mit dem Stativ .......mfg Donaufischer[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 11-01-2001 um 21:41.]


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2001)

Wo ihr hier schon bei den Spezialwerkzeugen seid: hat jemand die Maße für die "berühmt-berüchtigten englischen Gewinde"??? Ich weiß, es müßten 3/8" sein, aber wieviel Steigungen je Zoll haben die??? Bislang konnte mir kein Werkzeug-/Eisenwarenladen weiterhelfen.
(Ich weiß irgendwas von wegen Bezeichnungen wie "Gas", "UFC", "UCM" mfg usw bvb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -> wenn es da eine spezielle Bezeichnung für gibt, wäre mir auch schon geholfen...)

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## MA (11. Januar 2001)

Moin, MoinNa ja vorsichtig Leute, erstmal muss man sich doch sowieso fragen ob Nachbauten etwas bringen, wenn man so etwas in Frage stellt. Irgendwie habt ihr wahrscheinlich recht, ganz so einfach wird das nicht, aber soll es ja auch nicht, dann wärs ja in 2 Wochen fertig und ich hätt nichts mehr zu tun, irgendwie ist es doch auch eine Freizeitbeschäftigung neben dem Angeln, was aber stark mit dem Angeln verbunden ist. Ich
hab mir mal die Themen hier angesehen und da sind meiner Meinung nach noch viel exotischere Sachen dabei, z.B. den Fischdurchleuchter, aber auch das funktioniert und ich denke ausprobieren und drüber nachdenken kann man ja.Zur anderen Sache, man muss ja kein Rod Pod nachbauen, sondern kann auch selbst eines entwerfen, wie das genau aussehen soll weiß ich auch noch nicht, aber bin am Überlegen.Na ja das ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema! Aber ich muss sagen ich hab auch schon bemerkt, dass das schwieriger wird als zuerst angenommen!Beste


----------



## Donaufischer (11. Januar 2001)

@ Franky, werde mich morgen klug machen.@ MA, laut meiner Recherche gleiches Ergebnis; scliesse mich Deiner Meinung an!@ Megarun, bin nicht beleidigt! Meine Abteilung beschäftigt derzeit 26 Dreher; Material auch kein Problem. Einzige Schwierigkeit, das Klemmen ausziehbar laufender Rohre.Dennoch die Idee von bugs mit dem Stativ ist gut; diesen Teil hab ich eigentlch immer dabei.------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 12-01-2001 um 00:28.]


----------



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

Servus Franky, @llIn Bezug auf Whitworth-Gewinde (DIN 11):Nenndurchmesser in Zoll: 3/8
Nenndurchmesser in mm  : 9,53
Gangzahl auf Zoll      : 16
Flanken Durchmesser    : 8,51
Kern Durchmesser       : 7,49
Kernquerschnitt in cm² : 0,441
Gewindetiefe           : 1,02
Schlüsselweite         : 17könnt Ihr damit was anfangen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 12-01-2001 um 08:42.]


----------



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

hi megarun,
weshalb immer so deftig, heftig? ... negativ?
ich werde nun keinen aufsatz verfassen wie ich das bord verstehe; doch ich bin der meinung, jeder der hier diese adresse aufsucht und die texte liest soll für sich selbst etwas mit nach hause nehmen können.
mit sicherheit begegnen sich hier nur leute die die gleichen interessen pflegen.
leute die in ihrer karg bemessenen freien zeit das angeln wie auch immer betreiben; so auch ich.
nun ich bin nicht bereit mich mit irgendjemand zu reiben, dass habe ich nicht nötig.
vielmehr möchte ich geben und nehmen und dieses geben und nehmen bezieht sich auf eine gute information.
wenn ich ein thema poste ist es nicht so, dass ich innhaltlich noch niemals damit beschäftigt war das gegenteil ist der fall.
ich hoffe verständlich und deutlich die worte gewählt zu haben.

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Megarun (12. Januar 2001)

hi, Donaufischer...
...entschuldige, aber ich dachte bei Deinem erstellten Thema: Du brauchst Hilfe/Anregung/Info. Aber jetzt glaube ich Du weist/kannst schon alles. Wenn Du den Bordis/Boardbesuchen helfen willst, (sollen was mit nach Hause nehmen) hättes doch dann ein Thema erstellen können zB.: "So wird ein Rod Pod in Heimarbeit gebaut" und selber Tips geben.
Beispiel: Forum Norwegen. (Natürlich andere auch) Ehrlich gesagt: Du verfügst über viel WISSEN und postes FRAGEN?, da komm ich nicht "mit"! Ist ja schon wie ein Quiz, oder?
Was ich jetzt gepostet habe ist (wie immer) meine persönliche Meinung.
MfG, Megarun
PS: hoffe auch, daß ich mein Worte: deutlich, verständlich aber ehrlich gewählt habe.  

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2001)

Hi Don,da fällt mir auch die Klapperleiste glatt einsfuffzich runter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, wenn einer mit DEN Angaben keinen Gewindeschneider und -bohrer für mich auftreiben kann, krieg ich die Megalkrise!!! Herzlichen Dank!Aber nun mal eben was anderes: Arbeitest Du in einer (Groß)Schlosserei, oder wie soll man das verstehen? Anders kann ich mir 26 Dreher und die präzisen Angaben nicht erklären!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hast Du selber schon mal über ein Rodpod nachgedacht??? Man kennt ja seine eigenen Transportkapazitäten und Bedüfnisse und versucht dahingehend sein Gerödel zu optimieren. Naja, mir fehlts leider an Werkzeug und Rohstoff, um das zu basteln, was ich eigentlich will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

hi franky,
bezüglich deiner gewindefrage kann ich dir die kopie der unterlagen zukommen lassen.

besitze kein rodpod; mach mir gedanken über nachbau kauf oder der verwendung eines fotostativ.bin chemiker in einem konzern.Gerödl ist dem anschein nach ein geflügeltes wort hm hab möglicherweise etwas falsch verstanden; entschuldige mich diesbezüglich.
------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 12-01-2001 um 21:56.]


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2001)

Chemiker... Aha, also einer der es krachen und stinken läßt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Chemie war eines meiner liiiieeeebsten Fächer, besonders, wenn die Versuche von unserm Vorturner in die Hose gingen, nach dem Motto: Da kann doch noch ein Tropfen..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )Ich glaube, Du hast meine Frage nach dem Rodpod falsch aufgegriffen... Wenn Du schon auf 26 Fachleute zurückgreifen kannst, die sind die ahnungslos. Außerdem, "Kollegenhilfe" ist doch immer drin, oder? Ist zumindest in meinem "Dunstkreis" so (gewesen; bin seit Mitte Dezember wieder "reiner Student"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )!! Das klemmen laufender Rohre kann man doch mit einer einfachen Schraube lösen, oder?????? 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

richtig franky, kann man!
auch die beine links und rechts vom mittelrohr kann man schrauben oder zur gänze aus einer gewindestange fertigen damit es mit der höhenverstellung resp. bodenanpassung ok geht. desgleichen die senkrecht zu montierenden teile.
wenn es dergleichen gearbeitet werden soll benötigt man eigentlich nur zwei zylindrische teile ( links und rechts vom mittelteil der auch aus einer gewindestange gefertigt ist oder fix mit gewindezapfen an den enden ) mit je einem senkrechten gewinde und je zwei in einer zur senkrechten im winkel versetzten gewindebohrung.
sowie zwei adapter ( metrisch auf whitworth )
wems zusagt, mir nicht.
sollte etwas ausgeklügelter sein. müste man feingewinde mit hülsen auch feingewinde anfertigen lassen ist dann doch etwas sehr zeitaufwendig und kostenintensiv.
das GERÖDL derart gefertigt ist sicherlich ok bei fisherman ist&acute;s günstiger.unsereiner läßt es weder stinken noch krachen da liegst du falsch hat sicher nichts mit erfahrungen aus dem anorganischen chemiekämmerchen zu tun.
also dann schönen gruß!  
-----------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[3 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 12-01-2001 um 23:58.]


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2001)

Moin Leute,ich hab eben mal 2 Kataloge gewälzt, weil ich jetzt wissen wollte, wieviel man für son Ding auf dem Markt überhaupt zahlen muß. Aus Edelstahl ist ab 249,- DM ein recht anständiges zu haben, wenn es nicht unbedingt von den 3 Buchstaben sein muß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Für ein Gerät dieser Preisklasse (ich nehme mal an, ihr wißt, welchen Hersteller ich meine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) gehts ab 400,- DM aufwärts. Alu-Pods fangen bei 129,- DM an. (Ich habe nur komplette Pods herangezogen/es gibt auch Einzelteile aus Body, Banksticks und Buzzerbars).
Jetzt die Frage: kommt man wirklich günstiger bei weg, wenn man sich selber eines (mehr oder weniger gut) zusammenschustert? Die Dinger werden immerhin in Massenproduktion hergestellt...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Schulti (13. Januar 2001)

Hi Franky!
Diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Und ich glaube, wenn man Material, Arbeitszeit usw rechnet, das man mit einem (selbst)gekauften besser wegkommt!
Nichts desto trotz viel Erfolg allen Selbstbauern!!!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2001)

Hi Schulti,das Problem ist ja (zumindest bei mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), daß ich gerne viel rumbastel, an allem Möglichen und Unmöglichen und alles am liebsten selber mache, statt es zu kaufen. Warum? Ganz einfach: man hat etwas eigenes gebaut, daß nicht nur in der Ecke rumgammelt, sondern tatsächlich gebraucht wird. Bastlerstolz eben. Die Motivation macht da &acute;ne ganze Menge Geld wett. Ich glaube, man zahlt gerne etwas "Lehrgeld" statt "Leergeld", oder? Und weil ich partout nicht wußte, wieviel man für so&acute;n Gestellt hinlegen muß, hab ich einfach mal im Katalog nachgeschaut. Ganz ehrlich: ich würde lieber 300,- DM an reinem Material/Werkzeug hinlegen, als ein Rodpod für 250,- DM zu kaufen...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## buggs (14. Januar 2001)

Hai Donaufischer
Hier nun die kurz Beschreibung meines Eigenbau:
1. Fotostativ (auf Flohmärkte sehr billig)
2. Aluschiene mit Nuten ca.60cm(Schrottplatz)
3. in den Nuten habe ich Muttern angebracht zum auf Schrauben auf das Stativ und für die Querstangen.
4. 2 Querstangen (Rutenauflagen) Angelladen.
5. Alles verpackt in einen alten Zeltsack.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Donaufischer (14. Januar 2001)

was sagt man dazu!?
bin begeistert; ist sicher ganz stark ok!
schönen gruß

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## buggs (14. Januar 2001)

Hai 
aber ja doch ich setze das Gerät hier am Fluss und See ein. Nehme es sogar mit in den Urlaub nach Rügen kann mann auch auf den Molen, wo keine möglichkeit für Rutenhalter ist, einsetzen.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Donaufischer (14. Januar 2001)

ist richtig!
hab da im pelzer katalog, den ich vom fisherman&acute;s partner mitgenommen hab als ich da RP schauen war, so HIGH PODS gesehen muß schon sagen ist nichts anderes als deine stativ idee. unterschied, wenn ich die bilder vom katalog mit dem fotostativ vergleiche sieht dieses wesentlich stabiler aus.
gruß 

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Donaufischer (15. Januar 2001)

@ Franky,
geb dir voll und ganz recht!
@ RP hab ich mich zu folgendem entschieden; werde meiner stativ mittelsäule am unteren ende einen stabilen seitenarm verpassen auf den ich zwei ruten auflegen kann.
material stahl und es bedarf nur einiger wenigen bohrungen.

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## TinkaTinka (26. Januar 2001)

Hallo !!Was wäre denn mit Alu-Rohren als Grundmaterial und für alle, die nicht schweißen können Kupferfittings, die kann man mit Loktite verkleben und ggf mit Nieten sichern, Fittings gibt es ja als 90° Winkel und auch als T - stücke.
Ich hab mir fürs Fischen mit der Winkelpicker eine Höhen und Längenverstellbare Auflage aus einem alten Schirm und einer Gardenaduschstange gebaut. Die Duschstange ist winkelverstellbar, die Schirmstange ist Längenverstellbar.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Megarun (11. Februar 2001)

@ Don...
...hab` da was entdeckt, hier:  www.karpfen-angeln.purespace.de/rod_pod.htm  Ist die Home-Page von "Harald" (vielleicht) Boardi??. Ich glaube der "Rod-Pod" (handgebaut) sieht sehr gut aus! Über Nachbau evt. mal nachhaken?
 Petri, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## buggs (11. Februar 2001)

Hai Megarun
Die Page ist ja gut, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besonders die Futterboote! :


------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Megarun (11. Februar 2001)

Jou, buggs...
...den Link hab` ich in "unserm" Gästebuch gefunden. Könnte sein, daß der Webmaster (Harald) auch Member beim Angelboard ist?.
Werd` mich mal in Seinem Gästebuch eintragen. Bis dann, Megarun  (ups,...reimt sich sogar)

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## TommyD (12. März 2001)

Hi
Ich hab gerade den PennyMarkt prospeckt vor mir da ist eine Art fotostativ drin heist Klapbarer Unterstellbock ist wie ein Fotostativ nur hat der statt einer Halterung für den Foto eine Glatte Fläche. Und das beste 1 Unterstelbock kostet 9.99 DMViel spaß beim basteln wünscht:                               TommyD


----------

